# Mortise and Tenon Joints



## TheVogon (Sep 18, 2004)

I was watching episode 1005 where Bob was cutting mortise and tenon joints in the face frame for the bookcase part of the oak secretary. He used what looked like a dual slot cutting bit to form the tenon, I had never seen that before. The guy at my favorite tool shop had never heard of such a thing either. Does anyone know a manufacturer for that bit. I have checked with a couple router bit manufacturers and I did not see any bits that looked similar. Any help would be appreciated. 

John, TheVogon


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

The router bit that Bob used was an Oak-Park.com router bit. 

But is just two wing cutters mounted on 1/2" arbor with a 1/4" spacer...should be able to find this anywhere.


----------



## JohnV (Sep 11, 2004)

> Does anyone know a manufacturer for that bit. I have checked with a couple router bit manufacturers and I did not see any bits that looked similar. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> John, TheVogon


 That bit is sold as a tongue and groove set usually. The key is to find one that is a stacked set so that they can spaced differently at times. Check with some of the big bit manufactuers like Freud, Whitesides, Jasada, CMT, Eagle-America or just order it from Oak Park. 

Good Luck
John


----------



## TheVogon (Sep 18, 2004)

I found the tongue and groove set made by Freud, and the slot cutting bits made by almost all the bit manufacturers. However, I noticed that both of these setups will not cut tenons longer than 7/8 to 1". When I was making the baby crib for my new daughter, the plans called for some tenons as long as 1 3/8". I have also read some plans using longer tenons especially on through tenons. Is there a way to cut these with the router? I thought about using a dado or mortising bit to clean off both faces, but the setup is a little more crucial than with the slot cutter. Any ideas?	

John


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*M & T joints.*

John,
I posted a week or two ago a series of pics for the way I cut my tenons up to 6" long, find it in my gallery.
Use a suare mitre gauge, and straight cutter, cut each side, make a back cut first to avoid breakout, quite simple really, here are a couple of pics from my series.
Derek.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Derek;
Check the date of those posts.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my god!!! I just never looked, just trying to find something to keep me indoors from the cold.
Derek.


----------



## Todd Botterill (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't feel bad about missing the date, your post really helped me out!


----------



## maxmac1962 (Jun 13, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Derek;
> Check the date of those posts.


What was the date?

Cheers Maxmac


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just look at the first post in this thread. Gee, it isn't hard.


----------

